# Do you use Glutamine?



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

*Do you use Glutamine?*​
Yes14555.56%No7528.74%Sometimes4115.71%


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Simple question.

I have never used it and nobody I know uses it either. However it seems to be very common with people on boards so was just wondering what the deal is.

Do you use it? If so do you think it makes a difference?

Cheers

IB


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I tried it for a few weeks , no noticable difference.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm the first 'yes', 5g after training and before bed with my protein shakes.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have used it as long as I can remember! 5g in the am and then 5g after training.

As its so cheap I never bother taking it out of my diet as my tub lasts forever.

How much a notice you will feel while on it though I am not sure.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

This is gonna sound stupid...but yes I do use it...have done for ages....and i've completely forgoten why i take it or what its meant to do...yes I know I'm an idiot


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

yep - i have some before cardio and before bed.

dont know if it works or not but as willsey said its cheap and last for ages so why not. The science behind us needing it seems sound


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> yep - i have some before cardio and before bed.
> 
> dont know if it works or not but as willsey said its cheap and last for ages so why not. The science behind us needing it seems sound


Lol, its weird as I have also taken creatine as long as i can remember but cant remember what difference that makes now!!!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Loads of guys use it when dieting for shows, esp before and after c.v


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I use it but thats because extra is meant to be added to my protein blend, but then its one of the main aminos in most all protein powders in the form of a glutimate, but though I have done I don't add it anymore.


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

yep use it as others have said teaspoon after training and one before bed with shakes


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I have just started using it a heaped tablespoon in with my protein drink after training.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

I take 15grams a day(on empty stomch) in addition to my shakes which have glutamine peptides. I have done some reading on L-glutamine and how to take it. I have seen alot of people mention they take it with there shakes. To my understanding it is better to take on an empty stomach. The reason for this is that, if taken with a shake, it will compete for absorbtion with other amino acids. I was thinking after reading this on many occasions that it didnt make sense as many protein shakes have glutamine. The difference is that protein shakes have glutamine peptides, which are 3 times more absorbable and do not compete with other amino acids for absorbtion


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> I take 15grams a day(on empty stomch) in addition to my shakes which have glutamine peptides. I have done some reading on L-glutamine and how to take it. I have seen alot of people mention they take it with there shakes. To my understanding it is better to take on an empty stomach. The reason for this is that, if taken with a shake, it will compete for absorbtion with other amino acids. I was thinking after reading this on many occasions that it didnt make sense as many protein shakes have glutamine. The difference is that protein shakes have glutamine peptides, which are 3 times more absorbable and do not compete with other amino acids for absorbtion


I do the same zeus but could never remember why ! ^^^^this must be the reason. Nice post - have some reps - going to re-read on it now.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been told that the stomach will absorb 5 g straight away and waste it so 10 g is needed to get 5 g in , more research needed


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Yes

10g on empty stomach upon waking. 10g PWO with EAA and glycine.


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes.

Since Ive added it into my supp regime, Ive not had as many colds, sore throats etc as before, i havent even had any. Weird and strange I know but I honestly think glutamine strengthens my immune system some how.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Use to take it but never noticed any difference, tried all the different sorts too, nothing complete waste of money IMO.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

i havent used it for over a year used to swear by it, but still making gains without it


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

Its always been in the shakes i use but since adding it in on its own 5-20g I look fuller and training intensity and strength is up so Big difference for me.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

10g on waking

10g before training

10g after

10g before bed

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i put 5g in with my protein shake to boost it and bed time is a shake with it also


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Took it for a long time, had a couple of weeks off, trained last week and didn't take it and had the worst DOMS i've had from legs session in a long time. That said, they could be the result of the couple of weeks break, but i'm back on the Glutamine now, just in case!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i use about 40g a day and really rate this supp


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

I do before motocross otherwise i cant walk the next day!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I take 5g in the morning on an empty stomach, have 10g before training and have 5g before bed.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

10G on waking

10G PWO

10G before ZZZZ time


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Not one for weighing my supps...

Just add a heaped tea spoon of L-Glutamine to PWO shake.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

It would seem I am in a minority by not using it,

Never realised it was so widely used


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

no never used it.

might start tho it's cheep enuff.


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't use it at the moment. Think trying it though


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> It would seem I am in a minority by not using it,
> 
> Never realised it was so widely used


After how i've felt this week with glutamine, compared to last week without, i think it'll be a permanent fixture in my supps list. I was really unsure about it, until i seen the comparison, now i'm convinced.


----------



## kmax (Feb 21, 2008)

*Don't take it.*

*Show me some evidence it works, here's some to say its a waste. *

*Glutamine is shown to not benefit individuals performing resistance training*

One study performed had two groups perform resistance training six weeks; one was the placebo while the other supplemented with glutamine. At the end of the six weeks researchers found that supplementing with glutamine did not help muscle performance, muscle protein degradation, or body composition (1)

Another study performed found that supplementing with a glutamine+carbohydrate drink post-workout provided no additional benefit from just a carbohydrate drink alone<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o> </o>

Glutamine has so far shown to be worthless for resistance training. :ban:

1. Candow, D. G., P. D. Chilibeck, D. G. Burke, et al. "Effect of glutamine supplementation combined with resistance training in young adults." Journal of Applied Physiology 86 (2001): 142-49. PubMed. <http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11822473>.


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

I used to use it but one time before bed I took 57.3 grams and when I awoke in the morning my head had exploded all over my bed....never been a fan since then :tongue:


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

took it years ago, noticed nothing from it so have never since. others swear it aids recovery.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think glutamines main benefits are more to with improving intestinal health (which I really rate it for) and immunity rather than granting any direct training benefit. It also is a precursor to a few neurotransmitters, aids in the rate of wound healing, and is an important amino acid for buffering blood pH and allowing the kidneys to do their job properly. Is a very versatile amino that can be used by the body in many protein dependent systems and for this reason alone it's good to take it, especially at times of high physical stress such as when cutting. It may not be proven to give any erogenic aid but it does offer general health benefits

On very low carb diets it can also used around the workout as an alternative to carbs to synthesize glycogen from. You need to use relatively high doses for this though - around 20-30g.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

kmax said:


> *Don't take it.*
> 
> *Show me some evidence it works, here's some to say its a waste. *
> 
> ...


All well and good mate, and no argument here, but from personal experience.

Trained without glutmaine last week = DOMS

Trained with glutamine this week = no DOMS

Identical recovery pattern.

Therefore i'll be sticking with the glutamine, particularly when it's so cheap and has other benefits too.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

do, no big diffrence wont b doing it again


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

5g = 500mg??


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

I use it if dieting with BCAA's. Otherwise I do not feel its use is warranted.


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

i take 15g on training days

10g none training days

i dont think its used for strength gains or muscle gains

"It is required for the growth of cells in the muscles, and also plays an important role in repairing damaged tissues and in the healing process"


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Yep, started taking it about a month ago, whacking a teaspoon in my morning and PWO shakes. I suffer from RSI in both wrists, and the pain has noticeably decreased since starting Glutamine. Generally fewer aches and pains, DOMS is less intense, and it's cheap as chips, so I'm happy.


----------



## Lex_BBW (Aug 19, 2009)

You should always ensure that you're eating patterns are well structured alongside all supplements like this to take full advantage otherwise their usefulness will be lost against the fact the diet is incorrect leaving holes in recovery and gains!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

If you read my thread called, 'Oats Post workout' you will read some very good posts on there regarding Glutamine.

as a result I am now taking the following,

On waking - 5g glutamine in water

20 mins later - 1 scoop of jbc whey protein (21g protein)

TRAIN

Post workout - 1 scoop of whey & 5g Glutamine

30-40 mins later 2 scoops of whey & 100g Oats.

This seems to be working well for me at the moment, but time will tell :thumbup1:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

what does it actually do???


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

bowen86 said:


> what does it actually do???


Take a read over this thread mate, it was very helpful indeed.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/70315-oats-post-workout.html


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Everyone seems to be taking a very small amount of glutamine. What about carly's suggestion?



carly said:


> 10g on waking
> 
> 10g before training
> 
> ...


I read in a few different sources that it tkaes a minimum of 5g to get through the stomach wall.

I've been taking...

15g morning with blend shake

15g post workout with carb/whey shake.

15g bedtime with blend shake

Same routine, same diet, same lifts, and i ran out and haven't been using it for 3 weeks. I feel alot tighter and sorer the next day after a workout. Again kept everything constant and after 1 week of using it again as about my recovery was back to normal and i was nowhere near as sore the next day.

Placebo effect or not?? Who knows, i tried to keep my little experiment as strict as possible. I definately notice a difference, and for 15 quid for 1kg thats lasts for ages i'll keep using it.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I currently use it, but when this bag is finished I will just be sticking with whey protein and oats in my shakes.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

im not sure exactly what it has done for me, but thinking about it, taking it during a 50mg ED winstrol cycle I experience no bad joint pains.

also, the science seems to stand up, it is the first amino acid in the chain of acids used to make a protein, so it must provide more foundation building blocks for protein synthesis, right?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Morning.

Pre workout.

Post workout.

Before bed.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i take it am and after trainnig usly mix it with glucose


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

yep, nearly always do, in post training shake and before bed, does it make a diffrence, ?????

when i done keto i use 20-30g in post training shake as i dont have carbs.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i believe layne norton wrote a good paper on this but i forgot the conclusion lol. ive never tried glutamine, i have some lying about a friend gave me though so may give it a try


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Only started using it this week, 5g x 3 times a day.

Also only properly started working my legs this week. Had a really hard session on tuesday, walked home from the gym walking like John Wayne.

Was expecting to be really sore the next day but nothing.

Thumbs up from me


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes just started using it...


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> i believe layne norton wrote a good paper on this but i forgot the conclusion lol. ive never tried glutamine, i have some lying about a friend gave me though so may give it a try


He said it was usless.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

sometimes but i think the benefits depedn upon your carb intake

if you look at the proposed benefits

immune support

glycogen synthesis

anticatabolic

most of these are done by sufficient carb intakes so I dont bother too much in offseason but when on low carbs yes


----------



## m4tt (Sep 21, 2009)

Glutamine helps with recovery.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

I was one of the first to say yes to this post and now not taken any for a good month and being honest have not noticed any difference in my recovery.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

I voted sometimes.....I feel its expensive for the ammounts we need to take to be of any benefit...id say as has been said, atleast 10-15g morning, pre and post workout and before bed. I do notice recovery better, but when off season/lean bulk mode when calories arent so restricted its not as beneficial.

But it when can, save it up and use it when dieting/low carbs...


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

an empty stomach it says is more beneficial ,i put it in shakes usually do the rest of you do this or whats the procedure:confused1:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

In shakes for me


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Take it on its own with water and some bcaas.

Then take whey isolate 5 10 mins after....then 40 mins later food.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

take it in my PWO shake


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

I always find that when im taking glutamine i am completely immune to any cold/flu/virus going around at any time! Important for me considering i live with other students who catch viruses from drinking and going out all the time!

I read that 10-15 grams per day can increase the natural production of growth hormones by up to 14%. However do not take this as fact, its something that i read


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Can someone describe simply what this is to me?

Cheers


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Barker said:


> Can someone describe simply what this is to me?
> 
> Cheers


An amino acid that is supposed to aid recovery.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ahhh cool, would it be a sensible idea to take it before bed too then?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tbh....i started it a few weeks ago cause most people on cycles/ journals had it on their diet.....i thought it helped with recovery?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Barker said:


> Can someone describe simply what this is to me?
> 
> Cheers


Glutamine is an amino acid (protein building block) it's about one of the most used amino in muscle tissue and 90% of consumed Glute goes into muscle so the thinking is supplementing with it when building muscle is a wise thing

BTW, BCAA's (3 other aminos known as Branch Chain Aminao Acids) make up 1/3 of your muscl tissue so taking these is wise too:thumbup1:

(worth stating that Glutamine is a non-essential amino acid, that is, the human body can synthesize the amino acid and it is not required through the diet. Your body can make it from other proteins)


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

i have used it, not currently on atm though.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I answered no, because I know nothing about it.

But going to do some research on this.


----------



## josephbarcellon (Dec 14, 2007)

yes never go without it its an amino acid very good for recovery and can stimulate gh release 10g am empty stomach,10g b4 training,10 g after training and 10 g b4 bed max normally its 5g am,then 5g pre workout,5g after and 5g b4 bed


----------



## Squire (Oct 23, 2009)

I throw some myprotein glutamine in my PWO shake but thats about it tbh i dont think its a must, but a good secondary sup.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just got some today!


----------



## JC783 (May 19, 2009)

I use it, and TBH haven't noticed much of an effect on recovery times after training, but I have noticed I do not get ill when I take it regularly, even when everyone else I know is suffering.

J


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

5g in the morning and 5g before bed.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Glutamine is a great Supplement, i use 10g morning, 10g with lunch, 10g with dinner and 10g after training in my shake.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Yep, use it, Yep, rate it.

I saw somebody post something the other day though which had me a bit confused. They said that the first 5g of glutamine is absorbed by the stomach?? (how or why I have no idea!) so only doses above 5g will do anything.

Asked the guy where it came from but no reply. Anybody else heard this??


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

i've got myself 1kg l glutamine yesterday to try out but didn't know what to do with it. thanks all, this threads helped me big time :thumbup1: probably try out glutamine peptides once the l glutamine bag in empty


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

if you use a lot of whey supplements the need for glutamine might be significantly reduced. its a no no on keto diets unless perhaps straight after or before a workout as it can b stored as glycogen thru some metabolic process. a good reason to take it is that it helps synethesise immune cells in the body, but then some studies will contradict this. as a guy mentiond previously its cheap so why not use it and see for yourself


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Yep, use it, Yep, rate it.
> 
> I saw somebody post something the other day though which had me a bit confused. They said that the first 5g of glutamine is absorbed by the stomach?? (how or why I have no idea!) so only doses above 5g will do anything.
> 
> Asked the guy where it came from but no reply. Anybody else heard this??


I'm sure i posted that. Maybe not though? Cant remember. Anyway, here's quotes from earlier in the thread for 2 peeps with top class builds who agree.



paul s said:


> I've been told that the stomach will absorb 5 g straight away and waste it so 10 g is needed to get 5 g in , more research needed





carly said:


> 10g on waking
> 
> 10g before training
> 
> ...


I'm sure i read it on some literature from Extreme Nutrition that taking 5g only goes to the stomach lining. You need more than that in each go to get it through and absorbed. Again, i'm still 1/2 asleep here so i could be wrong on where i found that info.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just flicked through this thread and wondered...someone told me that glutamine can be helpful and building i a strong digestive system. Is this true? I'm sure that's not why BB's use it, but wondered if there's any truth in what I heard. And if so, how does that work?


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

Katy said:


> Just flicked through this thread and wondered...someone told me that glutamine can be helpful and building i a strong digestive system. Is this true? I'm sure that's not why BB's use it, but wondered if there's any truth in what I heard. And if so, how does that work?


Sure does katy, helps a lot with the repair of the intestines and digestive system, and the immune system :cool2:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

HTID said:


> Sure does katy, helps a lot with the repair of the intestines and digestive system, and the immune system :cool2:


Awesome. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

kmax said:


> *Don't take it.*
> 
> *Show me some evidence it works, here's some to say its a waste. *
> 
> ...


Did they control the rest of the diet of the subjects though?

J


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

Katy said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the response.


No probs, a lot of supplements like glutamine, vitamins etc, you cant feel what they are doing until you stop taking them, but when everyone around you is getting sick and your still training like a trojan, you know somethings workin. i swear by glutamine wouldnt do without it. :thumb: :cool2:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

I've now been using peptide bonded glutamine for about the last 6 months consistantly and honestly feel its made a difference in making improvements to my physique.

I have it first thing on an empty stomach and last thing at night. I think its also in my protein shake too.


----------



## SnakeyB (Apr 10, 2009)

DOMS is a result of not having enough Glutamine in your body to recover in the days following a workout (60% of skeletal muscle tissue is comprised of Glutamine). The '5g wasted' is what goes to building a healthy digestive system. It helps during dieting because having glutamine in your blood supply stops your body breaking down muscle tissue to get at the delicious glutamine inside when you're on a calorie deficit.

If you take L-Glutamine with protein / food / not on an empty stomach it'll have a negligible effect (the same as if you take BCAA, EAA, Tryptphan or any other isolated amino acid not on an empty stomach), if you must mix it with food, protein or other amino acids then use Glutamine Peptides as they don't compete for absorption, as has been said above.

Your free stores of glutamine are also used up after a few minutes of weight training, so if you have glutamine in your blood stream from supplementing (ie take it pre-workout) then you're less likely to break down muscle tissue during workout, also taking Glutamine Peptides in your PWO shake will replenish the stores used up.

Peptides are about 4x the price of L-Glutamine, so some people just use L-Glutamine & take twice as much as they would with peptides in the hope it'll get absorbed, I don't know if this works or not. Personally, because I can't afford peptides all the time, I take 10-g before meal 1 & sometime meal 3, 10g before bed & 5g of peptides before, 5g after training. It dramatically reduces my DOMS.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

SnakeyB said:


> DOMS is a result of not having enough Glutamine in your body to recover in the days following a workout


if you know that snakey, you know more than the scientific community who have been trying to find out what DOMS actually is for over 20 years:thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope..


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes. 5g per serving, 1 in the morning, 1 post workout and 1 pre bed.


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

i used to add 5g to my pwo shake and 5g before bed never really noticed any difference.

should i up the dose to 10g? or maybe try glutamine peptides


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like im getting myself some glutamine 

need a morning boost and something to sleep on (on top of my other stuff hah)


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

I use it. I find it helps my DOMS fairly well


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I've just started using this. (20% off on MP at the moment btw)

Currently dosing 10g in between meals, after breakfast, 30 mins after my PWO shake and then an hour before bed.

Are these the best times to be taking it? Today I took it upon waking 20 minutes before breakfast. Is this better than having it half an hour after?

Deffinatley kills my DOMS


----------



## dasine (Mar 11, 2010)

tried glutamine for 2-3 months didnt see a change. just bought glutamine peptides and will se how that goes. shud see a change if it does wht it claims to do: better absorption to the muscles, etc.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I am using Sci mentor Premium Whey and one of the reasons for getting it is that it has 5gram of glutamine each serving so will be interesting to see if this makes much difference.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

You do know that whey has glutamine in it already don't you??


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

Sometimes before breakfast.

After weight training if I go to do some cardio.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I was advised to start taking it by a stomach specialist as I have/had problems with my stomach and intestines. The doctor told me it's imperative to take glutamine to repair the wall of the intestinal tract.

Link from wippi *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutamine*


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Linny said:


> I was advised to start taking it by a stomach specialist as I have/had problems with my stomach and intestines. The doctor told me it's imperative to take glutamine to repair the wall of the intestinal tract.
> 
> Link from wippi *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutamine*


Agreed, glutamine is the primary amino acid used by the endothelial cells of the gastrointestinal tract.

What dosage did he suggest?

You might want to check out my article on bowel issues and sports performance, it'll be on our Facebook page next week


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

I have tried it.. i have heard of people getting the benefit from as low as 10g a day... i have tried up to 30g a few times 40g and had no improvement just nausea :/


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

klosey said:


> I have tried it.. i have heard of people getting the benefit from as low as 10g a day... i have tried up to 30g a few times 40g and had no improvement just nausea :/


The main benefits are gastrointestinal in nature, anabolic effects would be minimal unless delivered IV.


----------



## ms4 (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry old post but have you found it has helped Linny? My stomach's been a bit dodgy lately and I'm currently putting it down to taking a high strength ZMA supplement, usually on an empty stomach every day.



Linny said:


> I was advised to start taking it by a stomach specialist as I have/had problems with my stomach and intestines. The doctor told me it's imperative to take glutamine to repair the wall of the intestinal tract.
> 
> Link from wippi *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutamine*


----------



## sheppyk (Jun 29, 2011)

i've just ordered some from bulk powders, was real cheap so thought i'd add it into my diet!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> I think glutamines main benefits are more to with improving intestinal health (which I really rate it for) and immunity rather than granting any direct training benefit. It also is a precursor to a few neurotransmitters, aids in the rate of wound healing, and is an important amino acid for buffering blood pH and allowing the kidneys to do their job properly. Is a very versatile amino that can be used by the body in many protein dependent systems and for this reason alone it's good to take it, especially at times of high physical stress such as when cutting. It may not be proven to give any erogenic aid but it does offer general health benefits
> 
> On very low carb diets it can also used around the workout as an alternative to carbs to synthesize glycogen from. You need to use relatively high doses for this though - around 20-30g.


I use extreme nutrition glutamine which contains both free form glutamine and peptide bonded.

The free form glutamine will be used by the digestive tract and I agree that this is very important and it works well for this purpose. I have IBS and it helps me massively with this. The peptide bonded glutamine will reach the muscles. I find that I am much fuller when I use this product.

Extreme are the only supplement company I am aware of who make this product which is in capsule form. All the rest making the powdered free form glutamine.... these as you say will improve intestinal health but that is all.

I also now have in the past and will again follow a keto diet now under James L's guidance and he puts glutamine in and it will work for the reasons you mention to synthesize glycogen.

All round a very useful supplement and a staple of mine


----------

